# New to CNC ROUTERS and need advice.



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi to all, I have read just about all the information that I can on CNC Routers and now I can say I am confused now for sure. So I will just say what I would like to have as a CNC router and maybe you all can give me some advise ( Please ). I know the questions I have probably been answered many times before but I have to ask anyways. I am trying to find a CNC router for under $4000.00 that is ready to operate and will work. After reading all the problems some of you have with the brands of CNC routers and software that it makes me think this is not for me. I am a self taught machinist with about 50+ years experience and never used CNC and at my age I would like to use the router before I die and not spend the next years trying to make it work. Then the question about the size of the CNC router for the money. I would like to have at lest a 24" x 24" with a rotary attachment to do 3D cutting. I am also a ornamental wood turner and I built a large combo lathe, it will swing 63" dia. that will do ornamental and straight turning for large and small turnings. I do know that one can never have a tool to big, so the bigger the better. Hope I didn't take to much space on the forum ( sorry ). Hope you all can steer me in the right direction as I sure need it. Thanks, Art


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Keep checking the Shopbot forum as they have used machines come up a lot as people get newer and bigger units.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Fixtureman and I have been looking. Is the ShopBot a good CNC router? They do have a lot of information plus videos on there web and been watching them, learned a lot. Art


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes Shopbot is a good unit I have a 4X8 PRS Standard that is the second one that I have owned. There is a guy that uses an old Shopbot along with a new Chinese CNC and he runs the cuts on both and you can't tell the difference. They have some of the best support around also even if you are the second, third or fourth owner they will help you for free.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Fixtureman, I am trying to buy a Techno. It will not have any programs with it and it will operate with G & M code. I DON'T HAVE A CLUE on what to buy. It was told to use Aspire and Mastercam and I don't know if they are simple to use and not too expensive. If anyone has some suggestions on any of the above please feel free to chime in. I do know that I want to do photos and 3D on gun stocks if possible. THANKS, Art


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Go to the Vectric website and download Aspire and watch all the tutorials. I thought Tecno was out of business


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

fIXTUREMAN, I called them yesterday and talked to them but I was buying it used and I don't think THE SALE will TAKE PLACE. Art


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Your $4000 price tag is not realistic based on size machine you say you want. When you add rotary axis to the machine it adds additional cost into the mix.

I built my own machine for about $2500-$3000 minus software. Their are quite a few good machines out there. If you plan to buy then Shopbot & Camaster are two very reliable companies.

Here is a link to a video about my machine. Aluminum CNC Router Gantry - YouTube. Since you are a machinist maybe building your own is a good option.

Bill


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Bill, I have reached the age that I would have a problem building a CNC router. With that known I need a manufactured unit that is reliable. I have looked at several brands and now I am looking at the Automation Technology KL-6090 with a Rotary Axis. Do you or others have any comments on this CNC Router? I read that there was some problems with the router when it first was sold. I don't know if they got the bugs out of it by now?? I would like any comments on this CNC Router from you all. I must say that this Forum has helped me a lot and I would like to thank you all, Thank You. Art


----------



## Joey Jarrard (Feb 14, 2014)

The Stinger I is a bit more $$ but you do get what you pay for. It is solid, heavy and has great support. It is also 100% made in the USA!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I own 2 Techno routers. One is a table top DaVinci model for the small parts and it is controlled by an old DOS based version of MasterCam 2D.
The second machine is a floor model LC 4896 and I used both BobCad v23 with ArtCam and MasterCam V9 2D/3D. Since I learned on MasterCam in the beginning on the small machine I found it easier to use MasterCam V9 than the BobCad V23 on the LC 4896.

I am totaly satisfied with the Techno brand. As mentioned already you should expect to pay a bit more than $4000.00 unless you can find a well maintained used unit from someone that is going out of business in this troubled economy.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I own a Probotix Meteor. It has 25" x 50" cutting area. They also make two smaller models including the Asteroid (25" x 37" for $3645) and the Comet (25" x 25" for $3299). My Meteor was $3995. All include the PC (and accessories), Monitor, Controller, and assembled CNC. I had to provide the router (Dewalt 611) but they provided the mount bracket for it. These models hold up to a PC 892 or a Dremel or Bosch Colt. 

They also have a 4th axis add-on (starting at $349) for this line. It has a 5" diameter limit under the gantry though. A bit more money for the longer Meteor version. You also need a controller add-on to make it work. Their stock controller doesn't have a 4th axis jack as it comes. Order it all together and they may be willing to pre-configure your controller for the rotary axis. 

4D


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks 4Dthinker for the information. Art


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

*Techno versus shopbot*

Techno was the first cnc router available, before ShopBot. They came from Germany originally. I have had one (24 x 40) since 1990, it is a servo system. Originally a DOS based system. I had it upgraded to Windows in about 2005. Works like a champ with Mastercam X6. Will cut a 3-d cutter path of unlimited length. ShopBot uses a stepper motor and toothed belt instead of servo motors and ball-screws. Don't know of any other brand of cnc router 24 years old that can be upgraded to operate like a new system. I can see you buying a used Techno system and having it upgraded.

Techno can also be upgraded to 4th axis. Your main problem will be with buying Mastercam, it runs over $10,000, but will support 4th axis. If you have access to a Technical College with a Mastercam system, you could do your programming there and download to your machine with a zip drive.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi To All, I do want to thank you all for the great information given and it's helped me a lot. I did not buy the Techno. I was also looking at a Stinger and because of a health problem I could not drive the long distance to pick it up and had to cancel the buy. That was a big disappointment to me and most likely the seller also. So at this time I will put the buying of a CNC Router on hold. Thanks again, Art


----------

